# rainforest land wanted



## petele58 (Sep 1, 2010)

hi,
i am wanting to move to Thailand and looking for land covered in rainforest with mountain and sea views. 
i have been told the Phuket and Krabi area is the way to go, but i would rather be around the locals than the tourists, no offence.
i have been to Thailand many times, but more in bangkok and Chang Mai. i have also been on the other end of the typical thailand scams, so I have sufficient experience to know what to look out for.
the trick is, can anyone recommend real estate agents who can be trusted and has anyone bought rainforest properties?
I also realize the restrictions on expats buying land, however i believe we have thta covered
Pete


----------



## philobert (Apr 9, 2011)

petele58 said:


> hi,
> i am wanting to move to Thailand and looking for land covered in rainforest with mountain and sea views.
> i have been told the Phuket and Krabi area is the way to go, but i would rather be around the locals than the tourists, no offence.
> i have been to Thailand many times, but more in bangkok and Chang Mai. i have also been on the other end of the typical thailand scams, so I have sufficient experience to know what to look out for.
> ...


I am pretty sure, falangs can not own land in thailand-it has to be leased. I've been told you can get around this by starting a company and the company can own the land, but you need thai's owning the comapny with you.

phil


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

*Tread carefully*



petele58 said:


> hi,
> i am wanting to move to Thailand and looking for land covered in rainforest with mountain and sea views.
> i have been told the Phuket and Krabi area is the way to go, but i would rather be around the locals than the tourists, no offence.
> i have been to Thailand many times, but more in bangkok and Chang Mai. i have also been on the other end of the typical thailand scams, so I have sufficient experience to know what to look out for.
> ...


Having bought land in Thailand I can comment as follows. 

Don't deal with any land or property agents - deal direct with the owners of the land who hold the title deed. Some real estate agents are more or less OK but many aren't and any anyway you'll really pay through the nose whoever they are. You'll need a local Thai contact you know and trust to deal with all local communications and negotiations on your behalf - being very sure he or she really is on your side from day one and going to stay that way.

Phuket land has become horrendously expensive and I would think better options are available further south down the Isthmus such as around Krabi , etc. As you no doubt know a non-Thai citizen cannot own land and some kind of partnership with a citizen is required - again a minefield of potential financial disasters for the unwary.


----------

